# ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden



## Dennis Knoll (11. Januar 2018)

Guten Tag in die Runde,

für 2018 hat sich das *Angeln in den Niederlanden* ein wenig verändert und *neue Regel* sind hinzugekommen. Nicht nur neue Regel gibt es, es gibt auch *neue Gewässer* die hinzugekommen sind aber auch Gewässer, die entfernt(!) wurden.

*Region Groningen/Drenthe
*Für die Region Groningen/Drenthe hat sich das Standard-Regelwerk um 2 weitere Regeln erweitert.


Gefangene Zander *größer als 70cm* MÜSSEN unmittelbar nach dem Fang lebend in das selbe Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden
Zander die im März gefangen werden, müssen unmittelbar nach dem Fang lebend in das selbe Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden


Kurz erklärt: Es ist ein Schonfenster für den Zander eingeführt worden. Außerdem dürfen Zander, die im März gefangen worden sind, nicht entnommen werden und müssen schonend zurückgesetzt werden. Das selbe gilt im März für den Hecht. Da es bei dieser Regelung oft unsicherheiten gibt: Es dürfen dennoch beide Fische im März beangelt werden da das Kunstköderverbot erst im April in Kraft tritt.





*Neue Gewässer hinzugefügt / Alte Gewässer entfernt*
Wenn ihr an eure euch bekannten Spots fahrt - *PRÜFT erneut mit dem VISplanner die Regel*. Es sind zwar einige Gewässer hinzugefügt worden, die auch öffentlich bekanntgegeben worden sind. Aber es wurden auch einige Gewässer entfernt oder die Regel "angepasst oder verschärft", was aber nicht großartig bekannt gegeben worden ist.
Ich habe in diesem Jahr gleich zu Beginn geprüft und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, das zwei Gewässer (einen Hafen und ein ganzes Gebiet) vom VISplanner entfernt worden sind. Das hätte teuer werden können.




Sofern ich weitere Regeländerungen entdecke, werde ich diese mitteilen und hier aktualisieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Super Dennis, danke für diese Info!!!!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Ja Dennis, danke für die Nachricht. Aber ich denke das die wenigsten ins Regelwerk gucken. Ich selber habe den Visplanner seid erscheinen auf dem Phone, aber erst die Tage entdeckt das bei klick auf das Gewässer die Regeln und Vereinszugehörigkeit und alle Dinge die man beachten muss erscheinen. 

Visplanner ist ne geile App. Auch wenn man rausfinden will welcher Verein zuständig ist in den Gewässern wo ich mit dem Vispass nicht angeln darf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

das hat uns Dennis ja "live" gezeigt (siehe Video), das ist echt klasse!!

[youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Aber ich denke das die wenigsten ins Regelwerk gucken.


Deshalb versuche ich auch immer zu helfen und zu Informieren, damit es auch so viele Deutsche wie möglich erreicht. Seitdem es die Deutsche Info Seite dazu nicht mehr gibt, fehlen Informations-Seiten, die das Angeln in den Niederlanden und die Regeln erklären. Neben einer tollen Facebook Gruppe gibt es nach das Anglerboard, was viele Angler erreicht.

Vor allem ist nicht jeder der Niederländischen Sprache mächtig, weshalb gerade diese zwei neuen Grundregeln der Region zu erwähnen sind.

In den letzten Monaten hat das Angeln im Nachbarland einen enormen Boom erlebt, leider auch einen Boom von Anglern, die sich daneben benehmen. Ob es nun Unwissenheit ist, was wirklich oft vorkommt oder bewusst gemacht wird, spielt keine Rolle, da unser Ruf dadurch leidet. Da bin ich schon dann schon froh, wenn es wenigstens einige Leute erreicht, die sich nun den Regeln entsprechend benehmen. Und einiges an Feedback hat es gegeben, die sich gemeldet und dadurch die Regel erst verstanden haben.


----------



## Nizzyx (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es dürfen dennoch beide Fische im März beangelt werden da das Kunstköderverbot erst im April in Kraft tritt.



Es kann ja auch zu nichts anderem als zu einer Verwirrung führen, wenn auf der Website der Sportvisserijnederland steht, dass der Hecht am März schonzeit hat. Was stimmt denn nun?? http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> Es kann ja auch zu nichts anderem als zu einer Verwirrung führen, wenn auf der Website der Sportvisserijnederland steht, dass der Hecht am März schonzeit hat. Was stimmt denn nun?? http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html


Der Hecht hat im März Schonzeit, muss daher "schonen zurückgesetzt" werden. Er darf aber beangelt werden

Der Karpfen hat ganzjährig Schonzeit, muss also immer zurückgesetzt werden. Darf aber beangelt werden.

Für Verwirrungen sorgt es für uns Deutsche in erster Linie nur deshalb, weil wir hier in Deutschland eine andere Auffassung davon haben und mit anderen Regeln aufgewachsen sind. Mir ging es da zu Anfangs ähnlich.

Ab dem April gibt es in den Niederlanden das Kunstköderverbot. Was bei uns die Schonzeit ist, ist bei den Niederländern das *Kunstköderverbot/Sperrzeiten für Kunstköder*.
Siehe den von dir verlinkten Part:


> Sperrzeit Ködersorten
> In der Periode vom  1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Monat Mai dürfen Sie nicht  mit Schlachterzeugnissen, einem Köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen  (ungeachtet der Größe), Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der  Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm angeln. Für das  IJsselmeer gilt dieses Verbot vom 16. März bis zum 30. Juni eines jeden  Jahres. Hinweis: An einigen Gewässern gelten längere Schon- und Sperrzeiten.  Dies ist gesondert bei den betreffenden Föderationen (Verbänden)  und/oder deren Gewässer gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Nizzyx (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Danke. Für mich ist "Schonzeit" = darf nicht beangelt werden.

Dann weiß ich jetzt, dass dem bei unseren lieben Nachbar nicht so ist


----------



## Gast (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Vielleicht hilft das auch dem ein oder anderen weiter, da steht viel wissenswertes in, für die meisten verständlicher Sprache.
https://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen/


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Verband Hengelsportfederatie Groningen Drenthe
Besondere Bestimmungen

Für Gewässer des Verbandes Federatie Groningen Drenthe gilt:

Es ist verboten, Hecht zu angeln oder zu besitzen.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> ...Es ist verboten, Hecht zu angeln oder zu besitzen.



Genau das ist der Punkt!

Wenn einen der "richtige" Kontrolleur beim Angeln mit entsprechend großen Kunstködern erwischt, gibt's zumindest einen moralischen Einlauf! |bigeyes


----------



## Gast (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Verband Hengelsportfederatie Groningen Drenthe
> Besondere Bestimmungen
> 
> Für Gewässer des Verbandes Federatie Groningen Drenthe gilt:
> ...



Da handelt es sich um eine falsche Übersetzung.
Soll nichts anderes bedeuten als das man keine Hechte entnehmen darf.
Ist ja bei mir in Limburg auch so, da steht 
**Du darfst keinen Hecht angeln oder besitzen.**
Beudeutet aber eben nur das man gefangene Hechte zurück setzen muss.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Ich mach mir meine Welt, widdewiddewie sie mir gefällt... |rolleyes

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, daß in einer ansonsten nahezu fehlerfrei übersetzten Anweisung gerade dieser Punkt einen Übersetzungsfehler enthält, oder?

Stelle mir auch gerade die o.g. Situation mit dem pingeligen Kontrolleur vor, dem man dann erklären müßte, daß dieses "Mißverständnis" auf einem Übersetzungsfehler beruht. :q


@Dennis
Die Karpfensituation in NL ist schon sehr speziell, denn obwohl er explizit gar keine Schonzeit genießt (weshalb er auch ganzjährig beangelt werden darf), darf er doch nirgends entnommen werden.


----------



## Gast (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich mach mir meine Welt, widdewiddewie sie mir gefällt... |rolleyes
> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, daß in einer ansonsten nahezu fehlerfrei übersetzten Anweisung gerade dieser Punkt einen Übersetzungsfehler enthält, oder?


Doch, genau das glaube ich, wobei ich es nicht nur glaube, denn glauben bedeutet nicht zu wissen 
Aber mir soll es recht sein wenn in NL niemand mehr auf Hecht angelt :q


----------



## Blechinfettseb (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich mach mir meine Welt, widdewiddewie sie mir gefällt... |rolleyes
> 
> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, daß in einer ansonsten nahezu fehlerfrei übersetzten Anweisung gerade dieser Punkt einen Übersetzungsfehler enthält, oder?
> 
> ...



Ist aber genauso wie Barschangler schreibt. Dennis hat diesbezüglich glaube ich sogar beim Verband nachgefragt und das OK bekommen. Auch in meiner befischten Region ist angeln auf Hecht bis zum Kunstköderverbot trotz Schonzeit erlaubt. Das hat mir der Kontrolleur zum Jahreswechsel ebenfalls bestätigt.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Dann sind die Kontrolleure, die bei der Verwendung großer Köder in dem Abschnitt der Hechtschonzeit, in dem Kunstköder noch erlaubt sind, dicke Backen machen, sicher nur hypersensibel. |rolleyes

Eine Frage noch: Warum wird in einem Land, in dem nur in ein oder zwei Föderationen überhaupt Hecht entnommen werden darf, angeblich nochmals zwischen Hechtschonzeit, generellem Kunstköderverbot und gezieltem Beangeln unterschieden?

Dem Hecht würde, nach eurer Logik zumindest, dann völlig die Zeit des Kunstköderverbots reichen (denn zurückgesetzt werden muß er sowieso, bis auf ein oder zwei Ausnahmen).

Mag sein, daß sich solch ein Unsinn über die Jahre genauso etabliert hat, wie das angebliche Ende des Kunstköderverbots am letzten Samstag im Mai. Auch hier ist was anderes richtig: Kunstköderverbot bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai - Kunstköder erlaubt ab dem Sonntag. Daß das mittlerweile niemand mehr mit Nachdruck kontrolliert (was mich auch immer wieder freut ) und offensichtlich selbst die Leute beim Verband keinen Durchblick mehr haben - zumindest geben sie anscheinend falsche Infos raus - ändert daran nichts.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

OT

Vielleicht kommts vom Gras rauchen!! :vik:


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> OT
> 
> Vielleicht kommts vom Gras rauchen!! :vik:



Oder bin ich gar ein Schützer? :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Verband Hengelsportfederatie Groningen Drenthe
> Besondere Bestimmungen
> 
> Für Gewässer des Verbandes Federatie Groningen Drenthe gilt:
> ...


Wie Der_Barschangler bereits erwähnt hat, ist die Übersetzung der Seite falsch. Es ist auch keine offizielle Seite und da können solche Übersetzungsfehler vorkommen. Denn der Seite entsprechend, dürfte man dann in Groningen/Drenthe überhaupt nicht auf Hecht in angeln. Mal im ernst, glaubt ihr wirklich, dass das Angeln auf Hecht in der Region Groningen Drenthe verboten ist?

Hier einmal die Regel aus dem VISplanner kopiert. (In der Lijst van Viswateren auf Seite 134 zu finden)


> - Het is verboden meer dan één snoek in bezit te hebben.


Das übersetzt heißt:
- Es ist verboten mehr als einen Hecht in Besitz zu haben

Wie man das jetzt mit "Es ist verboten, Hecht zu angeln..." übersetzen kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Selbst der Google Übersetzer spuckt es richtiger aus.
Da es sich bei dem Webseiten Betreiber um eine Online Marketing & Suchmaschinenoptimierung Agentur handelt, hat man sich vermutlich die ehemalige Domain aufgrund des guten Rankings gekauft. So etwas ist nicht unüblich und die Informationen und Texte solcher Seiten werden dann nicht selten günstig eingekauft und von Studenten und anderen erstellt. Da kann es schnell zu solchen Fehlern kommen. Das ist jetzt natürlich nur ein wenig Spekulation, da ich mich in dieser Branche aber gut auskenne, wird dies vermutlich auch so sein. Könnt ja selbst einmal das Impressum recherchieren, das erklärt einiges.

Ich finde es allerdings immer wieder Schade, wenn durch solche Fehlinformationen falsche Informationen in den Raum geworfen werden, die Leute dadurch verunsichert sind und es auch noch Leute gibt, die diese falschen Regeln auf Teufel komm raus verteidigen. 

Das Buch btw. mittlerweile der VISplanner sind das A und O in Sachen Regelwerk. Daran haben wir uns zu halten und was dort steht, ist das Regelwerk für unser Angeln in den Niederlanden.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt!
> 
> Wenn einen der "richtige" Kontrolleur beim Angeln mit entsprechend großen Kunstködern erwischt, gibt's zumindest einen moralischen Einlauf! |bigeyes


Moralisch kann der Kontrolleur da reden wie er möchte. Wichtig ist nur, was man auch wirklich darf. Auch ich bin jemand, der großen Wert darauf legt sich auch an die *Sitten und Kultur* zu halten. Aber selbst die Niederländer angeln im März auf Hecht weiter. Selbst die offiziellen Niederländischen Facebook Seiten veröffentlichen immer wieder tolle Hecht-Fänge aus dem März. Das würden die ganz sicher nicht machen, wenn dies nicht erlaubt wäre.
(P.S. Ich habe das Hecht Anglen bisher immer im März eingestellt und mich eher auf den Barsch spezialisiert)



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich mach mir meine Welt, widdewiddewie sie mir gefällt... |rolleyes
> 
> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, daß in einer ansonsten nahezu fehlerfrei übersetzten Anweisung gerade dieser Punkt einen Übersetzungsfehler enthält, oder?


Was ist das denn für ein Ton bitte? Nimm dir das Buch oder den VISplanner zur Hand und übersetze besagte Stelle selber. Wenn du etwas gegensätzliches findest, bitte hier mit Angabe der Quelle veröffentlichen. Aber du wirst mir sicherlich zustimmen, dass meine Übersetzung für die Regel in Groningen/Drenthe korrekt ist.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Warum wird in einem Land, in dem nur in ein oder zwei Föderationen überhaupt Hecht entnommen werden darf, angeblich nochmals zwischen Hechtschonzeit, generellem Kunstköderverbot und gezieltem Beangeln unterschieden?


Im Grunde genommen darf der Hecht entnommen werden. Die einzelnen Föderationen können, wie bei uns z.b. das Landesrecht, die Regeln selbst festlegen. Und der Großteil der Föderationen hat sich dafür entschieden, den Hecht zu schützen. Das würde ich mir auch für Groningen/Drenthe wünschen, aber darum geht es ja nicht.

Im Buch steht auf Seite 8 folgendes:


> *Gesloten tijd vissoorten/terugzetplicht*
> Voor een aantal vissoorten bestaat een gesloten tijd. Vangt u zo’n vis in die
> periode, dan moet u hem met de grootst mogelijke zorg behandelen en direct
> levend en onbeschadigd in hetzelfde water terugzetten.


Übersetzt heißt es:


> *Geschützte Fischarten/Pflicht zurück zu setzen*
> Für eine Reihe von Fischen gilt eine Sperrzeit. *Fängst du in dieser Zeit einen solchen Fisch*, musst du diesen mit großer Sorgfalt behandeln und unbeschadet in das Gewässer zurücksetzen.





Fruehling schrieb:


> Mag sein, daß sich solch ein Unsinn über die Jahre genauso etabliert hat, wie das angebliche Ende des Kunstköderverbots am letzten Samstag im Mai. Auch hier ist was anderes richtig: Kunstköderverbot bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai - Kunstköder erlaubt ab dem Sonntag. Daß das mittlerweile niemand mehr mit Nachdruck kontrolliert (was mich auch immer wieder freut ) und offensichtlich selbst die Leute beim Verband keinen Durchblick mehr haben - zumindest geben sie anscheinend falsche Infos raus - ändert daran nichts.


Schon wieder eine Sache, bei der *falsche Informationen* verbreitet werden. Jedes Jahr wird das Thema erneut auf den Tisch gebracht und jedes Jahr falsche Informationen in die Welt getragen. Gerade diese Information wurde jedes Jahr erneut von einigen Leuten erneut bei der Sportvisserij Nederland angefragt (zu Recht, denn dies ist wirklich unglücklich ausgedrückt) und bestätigt, dass ab dem Samstag wieder geangelt werden darf. Auch diese Antwort habe ich von "offizieller Seite" und ich glaube, der darf ich vertrauen.

Wenn es wieder gen Ende der Schonzeit aka Kunstköderverbot geht, werde ich erneut ein Schreiben an die Sportvisserij Nederland aufsetzen und die E-Mail (nach Erlaubnis wird gefragt) im Screenshot kopieren, damit es dann auch eindeutig klar ist.

Ich glaube, ich werde die Sportvisserij Nederlande einmal kontaktieren, um ein Treffen zu vereinbaren, wo genau solche Regel Unklarheiten offiziell geklärt werden. Das wäre doch mal etwas


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Danke Dennis - wie immer absolut kompetent.

So durfte ich Dich kennen UND schätzen lernen!


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ...Schon wieder eine Sache, bei der *falsche Informationen* verbreitet werden. Jedes Jahr wird das Thema erneut auf den Tisch gebracht und jedes Jahr falsche Informationen in die Welt getragen. Gerade diese Information wurde jedes Jahr erneut von einigen Leuten erneut bei der Sportvisserij Nederland angefragt (zu Recht, denn dies ist wirklich unglücklich ausgedrückt) und bestätigt, dass ab dem Samstag wieder geangelt werden darf. Auch diese Antwort habe ich von "offizieller Seite" und ich glaube, der darf ich vertrauen....




Dennis, ich weiß deinen Einsatz sehr zu schätzen, das weißt Du.

Vielleicht weißt Du dann auch, was ich in Roermond gesehen habe, als im großen Stil die Boote auf der Maas kontroliert und das Angelgerät einkassiert wurde, so es mit Kunstködern bestückt war, am letzten Samstag im Mai. Lasse es 12 oder 13 Jahre her sein.

Na? Ich helfe dir: Eine Fata Morgana war es ganz bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dennis, ich weiß deinen Einsatz sehr zu schätzen, das weißt Du.
> 
> Vielleicht weißt Du dann auch, was ich in Roermond gesehen habe, als im großen Stil die Boote auf der Maas kontroliert und das Angelgerät einkassiert wurde, so es mit Kunstködern bestückt war, am letzten Samstag im Mai. Lasse es 12 oder 13 Jahre her sein.


Ich habe keinen Zweifel, dass dies damals so gewesen ist.
Aber die Regeln haben sich in den letzten Jahren stark verändert. 
Explizit diesen Punkt werde ich bei Zeiten erneut auf offizieller Seite erfragen.

Außerdem habe ich gerade die Anfrage gestellt, ob man ggf. ein Interview/Video mit jemand offizielles machen kann, wo genau solche Fragen gestellt und geklärt werden. Auch habe ich die oben genannte Seite gezeigt. Die erste Reaktion war, dass dort viele Fehler auf der Seite sind und man sich nun erklären kann, woher die aktuelle Anhäufung falscher Informationen her kommt.

Alle Regelungen sollen ordentlich geklärt sein


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Zweifel, dass dies damals so gewesen ist.
> Aber die Regeln haben sich in den letzten Jahren stark verändert.
> Explizit diesen Punkt werde ich bei Zeiten erneut auf offizieller Seite erfragen....



Genau dieser Punkt ist schon seit Ewigkeitön so geregelt.
Die Vermutung liegt nahe, daß von behördlicher Seite längst resigniert wurde. Kein Wunder bei den Mengen Boote, die dort am letzten Samstag im Mai auf dem Wasser sind. Man munkelt, daß man trockenen Fußes vom einen zum anderen Ufer kommen kann...


----------



## Blechinfettseb (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Inzwischen heißt bis Samstag, dass man ab Samstag wieder angeln darf. So bekommt man es zumindestens von offizieller Seite am Telefon erklärt. 

Wenns ich jemand auch absichern möchte: 003130 6058400


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



> In den letzten Monaten hat das Angeln im Nachbarland einen enormen Boom erlebt, leider auch einen Boom von Anglern, die sich daneben benehmen. Ob es nun Unwissenheit ist, was wirklich oft vorkommt oder bewusst gemacht wird, spielt keine Rolle, da unser Ruf dadurch leidet.



Umso wichtiger ist es, dass ihr euch so intensiv mit den Regelungen auseinandersetzt #6 

Und wenns um "Eindrücke" und "Ruf" geht muss es tatsächlich vielleicht gar kein Fehler sein wenn man durch die detaillierten Anfragen auch im Gastgeberland registriert dass es schon einen spürbaren Willen gibt sich exakt an die Regeln zu halten.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Man nennt das Resignieren, denn die sprachliche Deutlichkeit ist doch völlig unzweifelhaft.

Hier nochmal mein Beispiel aus dem letztem Jahr: Wenn ich bis Mittwoch Urlaub habe, gehe ich Donnerstag wieder zur Arbeit. So weit, so gut.

Wenn aber bis Samstag Kunstköderverbot ist, benutze ich Samstag schon wieder Kunstköder? #q

Die sind vor geschätzten 7 oder 8 Jahren einfach vor dem schieren Ansturm selbst einheimischer Ignoranten eingeknickt, obwohl die Aussage so eindeutig ist, wie sie es schon immör war.

Warum das nie geändert wurde, damit längst geduldetes Tun wieder mit dem Wortlaut der Vorschrift übereinstimmt, sollte man die Niederländer eigentlich eher fragen.


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

top! relevante infos für anglerkollegen.
ab jetzt ist zumindest jeder ABler "selber schuld". 
danke dafür.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Und wenns um "Eindrücke" und "Ruf" geht muss es tatsächlich vielleicht gar kein Fehler sein wenn man durch die detaillierten Anfragen auch im Gastgeberland registriert dass es schon einen spürbaren Willen gibt sich exakt an die Regeln zu halten.



Das ist sogar sehr gut, nur beim Blick hinter die Kulissen erkennt man leider recht schnell, wie sehr die Niederländer den Kaffee bereits auf haben, weil auch sie erkennön, daß der Geist bzgl. deutscher Gastangler längst aus der Flasche ist.


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Jose schrieb:


> ab jetzt ist zumindest jeder ABler "selber schuld".



Kostet Gebühr.....meine Phrasö


----------



## Blechinfettseb (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Man nennt das Resignieren, denn die sprachliche Deutlichkeit ist doch völlig unzweifelhaft.
> 
> Hier nochmal mein Beispiel aus dem letztem Jahr: Wenn ich bis Mittwoch Urlaub habe, gehe ich Donnerstag wieder zur Arbeit. So weit, so gut.
> 
> ...



Du darfst jetzt aber deine deutsche Denke nicht auf die holländische Sprache 1 zu 1 ummünzen. Klar bei uns impliziert "bis" immer "bis einschließlich". Bei meiner damaligen Nachforschung sagte mir ein Holländischer Arbeitskollege, dass das im Deutschen mit "bis" übersetzte "tot en met" in Holland ziemlich doppeltdeutig verwendet wird. Im Gegensatz zu den Belgiern wo das "tot en met" fast immer für "bis einschließlic"h steht. Der Arbeitskollege wollte sich nämlich anhand des von mir gezeigten Textes auch nicht festlegen ob Samstags oder erst Sonntags offen ist.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Du darfst jetzt aber deine deutsche Denke nicht auf die holländische Sprache 1 zu 1 ummünzen. Klar bei uns impliziert "bis" immer "bis einschließlich". Bei meiner damaligen Nachforschung sagte mir ein Holländischer Arbeitskollege, dass das im Deutschen mit "bis" übersetzte "tot en met" in Holland ziemlich doppeltdeutig verwendet wird. Im Gegensatz zu den Belgiern wo das "tot en met" fast immer für "bis einschließlic"h steht. Der Arbeitskollege wollte sich nämlich anhand des von mir gezeigten Textes auch nicht festlegen ob Samstags oder erst Sonntags offen ist.



Das leuchtet ein, wenn es so ist und würde zumindest diese sehr unterschiedliche Auslegung durch die Behörden erklärön.

Grauzonen überall, bis auf Belgien!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Ja ich fand es auch super, dass einfach jeder was anderes gesagt hat aber sich eigentlich auch keiner so 100% sicher war. Hab mich dann mal auf die telefonische Auskunft verlassen und bis heute keine Probleme bekommen. Obwohl ich heute die ersten Tage meide. Da ich auch ungern mit dem Boot im Stau stehe ;-)


----------



## ronram (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Sehr gut, und sachlich erklärt.#6 

Vielen Dank dafür, Dennis.
Damit dürfte nicht wenigen deutschen Kollegen, die in den Niederlanden ihrem Hobby nachgehen, geholfen sein.

Die niederländische Sprache ist zum Glück für uns noch ganz gut zu verstehen. Jedenfalls verstehe ich eine Niederländer deutlich besser, als einen  Bayern oder Sachsen, der es drauf anlegt nicht verstanden zu werden.

Ich denke, dass das ein oder andere Missverständnis tatsächlich aus der deutschen Denke resultiert...
- Ich darf den Hecht nicht in Besitz haben.
- Ich würde den Hecht aber gerne beangeln. Und wenn ich ihn fange, dann habe ich ihn ja kurz in den Händen...hm...dann habe ich ihn (meinem deutschen Verständnis nach) kurz in Besitz, denn ich habe ja hier von allen Seiten eingehämmert bekommen, dass ich aus Spaß an der Freude keinen Fisch fangen darf, folglich muss ich immer für meinen Zielfisch einen Besitzergreifungswillen haben... 
- Der Kreis schließt sich, der deutsche Angler denkt er habe den niederländischen Hecht in Besitz und schlussfolgert, dass er das nicht darf.
- Und dann geht der deutsche Angler einen Schritt weiter, weil man ihm das in Deutschland so anerzogen hat, indem er davon ausgeht keine Mittel zum Hechtfang einsetzen zu dürfen...er darf ihn ja nicht in Besitz nehmen.
- Und mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn dann der deutsche Angler zusätzlich annehmen würde, dass er nicht einmal Mittel zum Hechtfang mitführen darf.

Deutsche Angellogik.

Und dann kommt noch die Waidgerechtigkeit dazu (kann man ja in dem anderen Thread nachlesen). Der Sprung zu "_Ich darf den Hecht nicht entnehmen, dann *sollte *ich ihn auch nicht beangeln, sondern ihm die *Ruhe gönnen*._" ist nur ein kleiner...In NL glücklicherweise kein Thema, hier Realität. Hier darf ich Fische, die ich nicht entnehmen darf, nicht gezielt beangeln.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



ronram schrieb:


> ...Die niederländische Sprache ist zum Glück für uns noch ganz gut zu verstehen. Jedenfalls verstehe ich eine Niederländer deutlich besser, als einen  Bayern oder Sachsen, der es drauf anlegt nicht verstanden zu werden.



Dann sollten sich aber zumindest die Niederländer untereinander ebensogut verstehen, oder?

Daß offensichtlich nichtmals das der Fall ist, hat Blechinfettseb sehr anschaulich beschrieben.




ronram schrieb:


> ...Ich denke, dass das ein oder andere Missverständnis tatsächlich aus der deutschen Denke resultiert...
> - Ich darf den Hecht nicht in Besitz haben.
> - Ich würde den Hecht aber gerne beangeln. Und wenn ich ihn fange, dann habe ich ihn ja kurz in den Händen...hm...dann habe ich ihn (meinem deutschen Verständnis nach) kurz in Besitz, denn ich habe ja hier von allen Seiten eingehämmert bekommen, dass ich aus Spaß an der Freude keinen Fisch fangen darf, folglich muss ich immer für meinen Zielfisch einen Besitzergreifungswillen haben...
> - Der Kreis schließt sich, der deutsche Angler denkt er habe den niederländischen Hecht in Besitz und schlussfolgert, dass er das nicht darf.
> ...



Die Gedanken sind selbstverständlich frei.

Fakt ist jedoch, daß einem in den Niederlanden bereits eine am Wasser mitgeführte *unbenutzte* Rute als Verstoß ausgelegt wird, so durch sie die maximal zulässige Anzahl *der verwendeten* Ruten überschritten ist. Bedeutet ja nichts anderes, als daß die bloße Möglichkeit ein Gesetz zu übertreten bereits geahndet wird. Man stelle sich das mal in anderen Lebensbereichön vor!

Aber auch an dich nochmals die Frage: Wieso hat Hecht Schonzeit außerhalb des Kunst- und sogar Naturköderverbots, wenn ich ihn gezielt beangeln und sogar in Besitz haben darf - ihn jedoch nach dem gezielten Beangeln wieder zurücksetzen muß, wozu ich sowieso das ganze Jahr über fast hollandweit verpflichtet bin?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Bei dem, was mir Dennis alles erzählt hat beim Videodreh, bei welchen Stellen und Verbänden er alles nachgehakt hat wegen diverser Unklarheiten, das war schon klasse - aber hätten wir alles mit aufgenommen, wär das Video doppelt so lange geworden, und Bedingungen ändern sich ja auch..

Aber es ist schon klasse, mit welcher Akribie sich Dennis da reinhängt, um Anglern fundierte Infos über das Angeln in den Niederlanden, speziell in "seinem" Revier, der Region Groningen/Drenthe, parat zu stellen..

Er kennt sich halt aus, recherchiert und hakt nach, wo andere nur meinen.

Es freut mich immer wieder, dass Dennis uns hier mit solchen Infos versorgt!

Weiteres Video nach der Schonzeit habe ich zumindest schon mal grob in Planung ;-)

DANKE, Dennis!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das hat uns Dennis ja "live" gezeigt (siehe Video), das ist echt klasse!!
> 
> [youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8


----------



## Fruehling (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

An der immer noch vorhandenen Unsicherheit und selbst durch die Behörden unterschiedlichen Handhabung/Ahndung dieser Unsicherheiten ändert das alles nichts, Thomas.

Ich habe mehrfach Situationen erlebt, in denen Kontrolleure kurz davor standen, sich Hilfe durch die Polizei zu holen, weil ihnen Verhalten, was auch in diesem Thread als völlig legitim dargestellt wird, sauer aufgestoßen ist.

Ob es dabei von Vorteil ist, daß man selber hollandweit angelt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, obwohl es gerade in diesem Land regional große Interpretationsunterschiedö zu geben scheint.

Nicht wenige behaupten sogar, daß die Einführung des Vispasses vieles unnötig verkompliziert hat, weil es davor eine hollandweit geltende Regelung gab.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Hallo,

nachdem ja öfters über die teilweise unlogischen/unverständlichen Regelungen in Deutschland (gegenüber den Niederlanden, alles klar, alles ganz einfach) hier geschrieben wurde, stelle ich, als Nicht-Niederlande-Kenner nun fest: klare, einfache Regelungen sind aber etwas anderes.
Hier wissen ja selbst Niederlande-Kenner nicht genau, was richtig und was falsch ist. Aber wenn man gegen eine, dieser unklaren Regelungen verstößt, bekommt man aber gewaltige Probleme.
Also, auch in den Niederlanden ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

naja, kommt drauf an, wen man als Niederlande-Kenner bezeichnet ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann sollten sich aber zumindest die Niederländer untereinander ebensogut verstehen, oder?
> 
> Daß offensichtlich nichtmals das der Fall ist, hat Blechinfettseb sehr anschaulich beschrieben.
> 
> ...


´

Manche Fakten sind zum Glück keine Fakten.

Bei so manchen Wettangeln würde es dann nämlich Anzeigen bzw.. Bußgelder hageln.



Danke Dennis für die Informationen.


----------



## ronram (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann sollten sich aber zumindest die Niederländer untereinander ebensogut verstehen, oder?
> 
> Daß offensichtlich nichtmals das der Fall ist, hat Blechinfettseb sehr anschaulich beschrieben.
> 
> ...



Wieso das?
Schaffen wir das denn? Wir sprechen alle die deutsche Sprache und reden dennoch ständig aneinander vorbei. Das können andere Nationen auch.
Fakt ist, dass du in NRW mit einer unbenutzten und fangfertigen Rute gegen das LFischG verstößt, wenn du mit dieser Rute nicht (eingeschränkt) fischereiausübungsberechtigt bist. Ist hier genauso wie in NL. Die unbenutzte Rute ist keine Möglichkeit das Gesetz zu übertreten, sondern tatsächlich eine waschechte Gesetzesübertretung.

Und um auf deine Frage zu antworten.
Aus A folgt B. Deshalb folgt aus B ebenfalls A.
Nein.
Der Hecht hat eine NL-weite Schonzeit. In dieser Zeit darf er in NL nicht entnommen werden. Außerhalb dieser Zeit darf er entnommenen werden. Das gilt grundsätzlich in ganz NL.
Es gibt ein NL-weites Köderverbot, in dieser Zeit darf er nicht beangelt werden.

Eine Föderation erweitert das Entnahmeverbot auf 12 Monate im Jahr. Ihr gutes Recht. Die Hechtentnahme wird komplett unterbunden. Eine ganzjährige Schonzeit. Macht die Föderation nichts, darf der Hecht außerhalb der landesweiten Schonzeit entnommen werden.
Die Föderation belässt das Köderverbot auf dem NL-weiten Niveau.
Damit ändert sich für die C&R-Angelei auf den Hecht nichts.

Ich weiß, als deutscher Angler ist die Schonzeit-Logik tief verankert.
Aber die Schlussfolgerungen, die du ziehst, ergeben keinen Sinn.
 Wieso hat der Hecht eine Schonzeit außerhalb des Köderverbots, wenn du ihn in der Schonzeit dennoch beangeln darfst? 
---> Ganz einfach, weil du ihn grundsätzlich entnehmen darfst. Außerhalb des Köderverbots darfst du den Hecht grundsätzlich entnehmen. Das aber will man in ganz NL nicht, da möchte man einen kleinen Zeitraum zusätzlich, in dem der Hecht nicht entnommen werden darf (=Schonzeit)
Was eine einzelne Föderation da erweitert, hat auf das Wesen der Schonzeit keine verändernde Wirkung. Will eine Föderation gar keine Hechtentnahme, erweitert sie die Schonzeit.
Will eine Föderation das Hechtangeln zeitlich zusätzlich zur landesweiten Vorgabe einschränken, dann erweitert sie das Köderverbot.

Du setzt das Verbot des Beangelns mit den Verbot der Entnahme gleich.
Weil für dich deutschen Angler beides identisch ist.

Edit:
Jetzt noch einmal vom Computer, wie versprochen:
In den Niederlanden existieren landesweite *Grundregeln*. Diese bilden die Basis. Sozusagen das _*absolute Minimum*_. Der Standard. Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner.
Was hier steht gilt grundsätzlich. Das ist sozusagen A. 
Einzelne Landesteile, denen das absolute Minimum zu wenig ist, können den Standard erweitern, wenn sie das möchten. Das ist B.
Was in A steht, ist auch in B enthalten. B umschließt A völlig. Würde ein Landesteil keinerlei Verschärfungen vornehmen, so würde A identisch zu B sein. 
Gehen wir davon aus, dass es nicht so ist. B enthält A, aber auch noch weitere Regeln und Vorschriften. Aus A folgt also auf jeden Fall B, die Minimumregeln des gesamten Landes sind ja auch in den umfassenderen Regel eines einzelnen Landesteils enthalten. Umgekehrt gilt das aber nicht.


Das *landesweite Minimum* sieht zum Schutz der Fische *zwei Instrumente *vor:

- gesloten tijd *aassoorten *(Geschlossene Zeit Köderarten)

- gesloten tijd *vissoorten */ *terugzetplicht *(Geschlossene Zeit Fischrten / Zurücksetzpflicht)

Ersteres ist das *Köderverbot*. "Er mag in die periode niet worden gevist met: ..." Kann man als Deutscher verstehen. April und Mai, was den letzten Samstag angeht, den lassen wir hier jetzt per Annahme raus und sagen einfach, dass im April und Mai diverse Köder verboten sind, darunter die _Gesamtheit aller Raubfischköder._
Somit hat der Hecht per Definition des Köderverbotes eine erste, einfache Schutzform zugesprochen bekommen, die ein Minimum darstellt. Und zwar landesweit. Nennen wir es *Beangelverbot*, denn ohne Köder können wir den Hecht nicht beangeln und andere Fangmethoden interessieren uns nicht.
Landesweit existiert also für diese zwei Monate ein Beangelverbot. 

Die zweite landesweite Minimumregel, die dem Hecht Schutz zukommen lässt, ist die *Zurücksetzpflicht*.
"Vangt u zo’n vis in die periode, dan moet u hem met de grootst mogelijke zorg behandelen en direct levend en onbeschadigd in hetzelfde water terugzetten."
Fängst du so einen Fisch in dieser Zeit, dann musst du ihn mit der größtmöglichen Sorgfalt behandeln und sofort lebend und unbeschädigt in das gleiche Gewässer zurücksetzen.
Diese Regel setzt aber erst *nach *dem Fang an. Nicht vorher. Und das stört das deutsche Verständnis einer Schonzeit. Der Deutsche möchte in der Schonzeit den _Fang vermeiden_, weil er nicht aus Spaß den Fisch fangen darf. Der Niederländer darf aus Spaß den Fisch fangen. Er darf ihn in der Schonzeit/Zurücksetzpflichtzeit nicht entnehmen. Der Niederländer hat zwei (nennen wir es) Teilbereiche beim Angeln: *Fangen *auf der einen Seite und *Entnehmen *auf der anderen Seite. Das hat der deutsche Angler nicht. Für den deutschen Angler ist das Fangen keine in sich abgeschlossene anglerische Handlung sondern nur ein notwendiger Teilprozess der einzigen (rechtlich) möglichen Handlung, der *Aneignung*. Darf ich fangen ist in Deutschland keine zulässige Frage. Hier gibt es nur die Frage: *Darf ich mir aneignen?* Wird die Frage verneint, dann gibt es logischerweise auch keinen Fang. Ist die Antwort ja, dann darf ich fangen (-->) um anzueignen. 
Der Niederländern ist frei sich zwei Fragen zu stellen. *Darf ich fangen? Darf ich aneignen?* Wird ihm die erste Frage mit ja beantwortet, kann ihm zur zweiten Frage trotzdem ein nein erteilt werden. 
Die landesweite Regel zur Zurücksetzpflicht bzw. zum *Entnahmeverbot* ist eindeutig. "Vangt u..." - Fängst du ... --> dann musst du folgendes machen... (zurücksetzen)
Das ist ja einfach nur die Regel. Wenn sich da jemand moralisch dran stört, bitte bedenken, dass ich das Ganze hier wertneutral betrachte!
Dieses Entnahmeverbot umschließt zeitlich das Köderverbot!
Das ist wichtig zu bedenken. März, April, Mai - darf der Hecht landesweit nicht entnommen werden. Nennen wir es C.
April, Mai - darf der Hecht nicht beangelt werden. Nennen wir es D.
D liegt in C und C umschließt umschließt vollständig D. Immer, wenn D gilt, gilt auch C. Aus D folgt zwangsläufig für den Angler C. Aber nicht immer, wenn C gilt, gilt auch D. (Achtung: ich meine nicht nur den zeitlichen Zusammenhang, sondern auch die Implikation, dass aus dem Beangelverbot zwangsläufig die Nicht-Entnahme resultiert.)
Warum liegt das Beangelverbot zeitlich vollständig im Entnahmeverbot? Eine Frage, die man sich stellen kann, denn für uns Angler führt ja beides unabhängig voneinander dazu, dass wir den Hecht nicht entnehmen können. Ein Hecht, den ich nicht entnehmen darf, kann ich nicht entnehmen. Ein Hecht, den ich nicht beangeln darf, kann ich nicht entnehmen. Wieso kommt also zusätzlich zum Beangelverbot auch noch ein Entnahmeverbot. Ist doch *doppelt gemoppelt*, oder?
Ja, für uns Angler eigentlich schon. Ich hab es jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf, wie das in NL mit erlaubten Fanggeräten aussieht, Netze, Reusen etc. aber stellen wir uns doch mal vor, dass das Entnahmeverbot nur im März bestehen würde und das Kunstköderverbot in den darauf folgenden beiden Monaten. Jetzt stehen wir an einem Polder im Mai. Da schwimmt ein Hecht dicht unter der Oberfläche und ist etwas benommen, weil er irgendwo von einem anderen Angler gefangen wurde (kein Köderverbot) aber unsachgemäß zurückgesetzt wurde und eins abbekommen hat. Hey Super! Kein Entnahmeverbot, der Kescher ist kein verbotener Köder, *zack* eingetütet. Das würde dem *Missbrauch *die Türe öffnen. Das wird natürlich durch ein Entnahmeverbot, welches das Beangelverbot umschließt unterbunden. Also vielleicht doch nicht doppelt gemoppelt. 

Ok, zwei landesweite Minimumregeln zum Schutz des Hechtes.
Jetzt gibt es aber Landesteile, die ihre Hechtbestände mögen. Die aber auch gerne Hechte angeln würden, weil das Spaß macht.
Für den Deutschen ein Widerspruch. Hier bedeutet Angeln Bestandsverringerung. 
Für den Niederländer kein Problem. Hier wird einfach das Entnahmeverbot ganzjährig ausgeweitet, mit der Folge, dass der Hecht 12 Monate des Jahres nicht entnommen und 2 Monate des Jahres nicht beangelt werden darf.
Eine sehr elegante Lösung. Mann muss sich nur auf die* Differenzierung Fangen & Entnehmen* einlassen. Also _*weg von Fangen um zu Entnehmen*_.

Beibt man bei der deutschen Denkweise, dürfte es konsequenterweise keinen Kleinen Vispas geben. Der Inhaber des Kleinen Vispas darf überhaupt keine Fische entnehmen. Mit der Erwerb des Kleinen Vispas erhalte ich persönlich also eine vollumfängliche Schonzeit aufgebrummt, ein generelles Entnahmeverbot.
Beweis durch Widerspruch?
Riecht gewaltig danach.
Entspricht das Entnahmeverbot einem Beangelverbot und ich erhalte mit der Erlaubnis zum Fischfang ein vollumfängliches Beangelverbot, dann habe ich keine Erlaubnis zum Fischfang.
Also kann ein Entnahmeverbot nicht gleichzeitig ein Beangelverbot sein.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Bei so manchen Wettangeln würde es dann nämlich Anzeigen bzw.. Bußgelder hageln....



Dann schieß mal los, wo man das in NL, außer bei mit zig Sondergenehmigungen ausgestatteten Wettbewerben, wie der NKS oder der World Predator Classic, sonst noch darf.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann schieß mal los, wo man das in NL, außer bei mit zig Sondergenehmigungen ausgestatteten Wettbewerben, wie der NKS oder der World Predator Classic, sonst noch darf.




Brauch ich gar nicht. 
Denn Du hast einen Zusatz in Deiner Erklärung vergessen.

Es geht nämlich um fangfertige Angelruten und nicht um unbenutzte Angelruten.

So ist es halt mit den Begriffen.


----------



## Gast (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Fakt ist jedoch, daß einem in den Niederlanden bereits eine am Wasser mitgeführte *unbenutzte* Rute als Verstoß ausgelegt wird, so durch sie die maximal zulässige Anzahl *der verwendeten* Ruten überschritten ist.



Wie kommst du denn auf sowas ?
Das ist nur der Fall wenn die Rute auch einsatzbereit ist und mit einem Haken bestückt ist.
Du kannst 10 Ruten mitführen wenn dir danach ist, lass die Haken ab und alles ist ok.
Nicht immer so Stammtisch Geschichten in den Raum werfen.
In NL ist alles vorbildlich geregelt, man muss sich nur mal die Mühe machen und auch alles richtig verstehen


----------



## Fruehling (13. Januar 2018)

Sharpo schrieb:


> Brauch ich gar nicht.
> Denn Du hast einen Zusatz in Deiner Erklärung vergessen.
> 
> Es geht nämlich um fangfertige Angelruten und nicht um unbenutzte Angelruten.
> ...



Ich habe nichts vergessen, sondern mich auf deine Aussage bzgl. des Wettangelns bezogen. 

Ansonsten ging's um fangfertige, unbenutzte Ruten.



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> ...In NL ist alles vorbildlich geregelt, man muss sich nur mal die Mühe machen und auch alles richtig verstehen



Was ja nichtmals bei Niederländern untereinander so einfach zu sein scheint.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts vergessen, sondern mich auf deine Aussage bzgl. des Wettangelns bezogen.
> 
> Ansonsten ging's um fangfertige, unbenutzte Ruten.



Hast Du nicht geschrieben
Du hast ausschliesslich UNBENUTZTE geschrieben.

Es war nicht erkennbar  das Du fangfertige Ruten meintest.
Schon gar nicht im Verbund mit Deiner Kritik.


----------



## poldi82 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Manche Leute müssen anscheinend immer alles zerreden...#q

Fakt ist nun mal, wie immer und überall, wie man in den Wald rein ruft...

Zeige ich mich kooperativ bei Kontrollen und habe mich korrekt verhalten, wird sich keiner über eine montierte Ersatzrute aufregen.

Ich fahr jetzt fischen, bei den Nachbarn. Frohes zerreden noch.



@ Denis 

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Januar 2018)

@ronram

Das liest sich auf den ersten Blick sehr schlüssig und würde einen großen Knoten im eigenen Kopf aufdröseln!

Ganz damit durch bin ich allerdings (noch) nicht und mir fehlt aktuell die Zeit, weiter drüber nachzudenken. Hole ich dann spöter nach... 

Danke mal erst!



poldi82 schrieb:


> ...Zeige ich mich kooperativ bei Kontrollen und habe mich korrekt verhalten, wird sich keiner über eine montierte Ersatzrute aufregen....



Deine Erfahrung? Meine nicht... 

Ansonsten geht es genau darum. Denn erst, wenn alles wasserklar ist, habe ich überhaupt eine Chance mich korrekt zu verhalten. Gibt es Interpretationsspielräume, wird's schwierig.


----------



## ronram (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> @ronram
> 
> Das liest sich auf den ersten Blick sehr schlüssig und würde einen großen Knoten im eigenen Kopf aufdröseln!
> 
> ...


Ja gerne. 
Habs auch nur auf dem Handy getippt...ich schaue da später noch einmal drüber und editiere das am PC, wenn mir Passagen nicht ausführlich genug sind.

Zugegeben: es ist eine andere Denkweise als hier und uns einfach ersteinmal fremd.

habe es ergänzt


----------



## poldi82 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Deine Erfahrung? Meine nicht...
> 
> Ansonsten geht es genau darum. Denn erst, wenn alles wasserklar ist, habe ich überhaupt eine Chance mich korrekt zu verhalten. Gibt es Interpretationsspielräume, wird's schwierig.




Ja, meine langjährige Erfahrung.

Wenn man sich nett, freundlich und am Sachverhalt interessiert zeigt, ohne zu behaupten es fehlen klare Regeln, ohne in Diskussionen zu verfallen, passiert einem nichts. Vielleicht ne mündliche Verwarnung...

Verwarnt wurde auch ich schon, aber nie Sanktioniert.

Ist eventuell auch eine Frage des eigenen Charakters und Auftretens. #c


----------



## Fruehling (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Ja, meine langjährige Erfahrung.
> 
> Wenn man sich nett, freundlich und am Sachverhalt interessiert zeigt, ohne zu behaupten es fehlen klare Regeln, ohne in Diskussionen zu verfallen, passiert einem nichts. Vielleicht ne mündliche Verwarnung...
> 
> ...



Ich freue mich mit dir, daß Du anscheinend schon alle Kontrolleure in NL, außer "unseren", durch hast.

Wofür bekamst Du deine Verwarnungen, *trotz* tadelosem Auftreten?


----------



## poldi82 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Tadellos sicher nicht, aber im Anschluss gelehrig... Ich bin dankbar dafür das ich als GAST dort so freizügig angeln darf, dass Versuche ich auch zu vermitteln wenn ich kontrolliert werde und zeige mich einsichtig.

Ich habe auch bestimmt nicht alle Kontrolleure kennen gelernt, bleibe aber bei meiner Kernaussage:



> Fakt ist nun mal, wie immer und überall, wie man in den Wald rein ruft...



Zu deiner Frage nach meinen "Vergehen":

Das Gewässer war im visplanner dunkel blau, also frei. Aber das Ufer durfte nicht betreten werden. Sprich die 8 oder 9 Boote auf dem Wasser durften dort angeln, vom Ufer aus war es nicht gestattet.

Kurzer Plausch mit erhobenem Zeigefinger, schönen Tag noch, Spotwechsel...

Oder mit vier komplett fertig montierten Ruten, mit Ködern, aufm Boot.
Ob ich vor hätte zu schleppen, wurde ich gefragt. Ne wollte ich nicht. 
Kurz erläutert wofür die Ruten angedacht sind, schönen Tag gewünscht und weiter.

Boot war ok, vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung vorhanden, keine Fänge  an Bord.
Nett und freundlich geblieben, war für alle Beteiligten ne angenehme Kontrolle... Welche ich gut, richtig und wichtig finde.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Januar 2018)

ronram schrieb:


> ...habe es ergänzt



Gerade voller Freude entdeckt!

Dazu kurz meine Meinung: Das sollte man, vielleicht in appetitlicher Form aufbereitet, zur Pflichtlektüre für den deutschen Angler mit Hollandambitionen machen! Der müßte es aber nicht nur auswendig lernen, sondern auch rückwärts aufsagen können. Sehr cool und Hut ab! #6

PS: Damit ist auch die völlige Unabhängigkeit zwischen ganzjähriger Schonzeit des Welses, der ja bis vor kurzem nicht beangelt werden durfte, und der zwischenzeitlich erteilten Erlaubnis des Beangelns trotz ganzjähriger Schonzeit, erklärt.

Bleibt noch der Sonderfall Karpfen, der keine Schonzeit genießt, ganzjährig beangelt werden darf aber per Einzelfallregel der Vereine in der Regel überall wieder zurückgesetzt werden muß.



poldi82 schrieb:


> ...war für alle Beteiligten ne angenehme Kontrolle... Welche ich gut, richtig und wichtig finde.



Absolut! Wird von mir auch bei jeder Kontrolle in NL so kommuniziert. Den dezenten Hinweis darauf, daß in Deutschland an vielen Gewässern vieles besser wäre, gäbe es auch dort solch regelmäßige Kontrollen, quittieren die Kontrolleure grundsätzlich mit einem wissenden Lächeln.


----------



## ronram (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Gerade voller Freude entdeckt!



Das freut mich sehr. |wavey:


----------



## Gast (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

So,
nur damit hier keine Stammtischparolen verbreitet werden eine offizielle Aussage zum Fang vom Hecht.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

War hier denn strittig Hecht beangeln zu dürfen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gast (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> War hier denn strittig Hecht beangeln zu dürfen? |kopfkrat


Ja, selbst von dir, aber ist ok, man kann ja nicht alles wissen.
Selbst ich, der schon 30 Jahre in NL angelt lernt täglich hinzu.
Einfach den Thread ab Beitrag 10 nochmal lesen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

@Der_Barschangler
Ich danke dir für die Information - klasse #6


----------



## Fruehling (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> @Der_Barschangler
> Ich danke dir für die Information - klasse #6



Dieses Stück Papier bereits als Information zu bezeichnen, legt die Latte tiefer... 

Nochmal @Der_Barschangler
Es war hier nie strittig, daß in Limburg (oder einer anderen niederländischen Föderation) auf Hecht geangelt werden darf! Nichts anderes geht aber aus diesem Schreiben hervor. Der "Informationsgehalt" der von dir ehemals verlinkten Seite, ist leider nur ein lauer Aufguß dessen, was vom ehemaligen Betreiber zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.

Ich kann mir auch nicht erklären, warum diese Aussagen in einem Topf landen, denn der ursprüngliche Ansatz lag beim erlaubten oder eben nicht erlaubten Angeln auf Hecht während der Schonzeit, weshalb die pauschale Aussage in o.g. Schreiben völlig wertlos ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

nur damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen



Fruehling schrieb:


> Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Es ist verboten, *Hecht zu angeln *oder zu besitzen.
> ...





Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich mach mir meine Welt, widdewiddewie sie mir gefällt... |rolleyes
> 
> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, daß in einer ansonsten nahezu fehlerfrei übersetzten Anweisung gerade dieser Punkt einen Übersetzungsfehler enthält, oder?
> 
> Stelle mir auch gerade die o.g. Situation mit dem pingeligen Kontrolleur vor, dem man dann erklären müßte, daß dieses "Mißverständnis" auf einem Übersetzungsfehler beruht. :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dieses Stück Papier bereits als Information zu bezeichnen, legt die Latte tiefer...


Bei dem Schreiben geht es um die Bestätigung, dass die vorher verlinkte Seite mit ihren geschilderten Regeln falsch liegt. Diese Regel & die Seite hattest du - wenn auch vermutlich missverständlich im falschen Kontext gesehen - selber bestätigt. Siehe Beitrag von Thomas.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Der Hecht hat im März Schonzeit, muss daher  "schonen zurückgesetzt" werden. Er darf aber beangelt werden...



Darauf wurde sich im ganzen Thread bezogen und darum ging es inhaltlich.

Daß diese Seite von Der_Barschangler als inhaltlich "wissenswert in, für die meisten verständlicher Sprache" bezeichnet wurde,



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das auch dem ein oder  anderen weiter, da steht viel wissenswertes in, für die meisten  verständlicher Sprache.
> https://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen/



hat er ja nun selber ad absurdum geführt und ändert daran nichts. Oder habt Ihr wirklich geglaubt, daß ich nicht weiß, daß in Limburg auf Hecht geangelt werden darf?

Tststs...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> hat er ja nun selber ad absurdum geführt und ändert daran nichts. Oder habt Ihr wirklich geglaubt, daß ich nicht weiß, daß in Limburg auf Hecht geangelt werden darf?
> .


Was geschrieben steht, ist nachlesbar.................


----------



## Fruehling (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was geschrieben steht, ist nachlesbar.................



Und ändert was daran, daß es hier ausschließlich um die Schonzeitregelungen ging?

Ich weiß, wie gerne Du das nun ausweiden würdest, Thomas, aber sei dir sicher, es wäre so an den Haaren herbeigezogen, wie vieles andere auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

gaaanz ruhig. 

Ich nichts behauptet!

Nur zitiert, dass der geneigte Leser selber lesen kann...

Und ich habe nie behauptet, Du würdest was an den Haaren herbei ziehen - persönliche Ebene überlasse ich denen, die das brauchen..


----------



## Gast (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Oder habt Ihr wirklich geglaubt, daß ich nicht weiß, daß in Limburg auf Hecht geangelt werden darf?
> 
> Tststs...


Ja, habe ich, eben weil du Zanderjäger 1969 ja zugestimmt hast das es verboten ist Hecht zu angeln.
Auf meinen Einwand das es sich um einen Übersetzungsfehler handelt schriebst du
"""Ich mach mir meine Welt, widdewiddewie sie mir gefällt... |rolleyes
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, daß in einer ansonsten nahezu  fehlerfrei übersetzten Anweisung gerade dieser Punkt einen  Übersetzungsfehler enthält, oder?"""" 

Aber alles gut, du kannst dir das drehen und wenden wie du möchtest.
Ich habe hier fertig
Viel Spaß beim Hobby


----------



## fishing4.life (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Moin zusammen, 

soeben mit Neugierde diesen Thread gelesen. 

Warum macht Ihr denn aus allem so eine riesige Debatte...? [emoji85]

Im Prinzip ist es doch ganz simpel: 

Auf Hecht angeln ist im März erlaubt, eine Entnahme nicht. 
 - ganz simpel ! 

Ob man das praktizieren möchte, wenn die Fische quasi schon im Laich - Modus sind, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Bzgl. letztem Samstag im Mai angeln oder nicht !? 

Ja, am letzten Samstag im Mai ist es wieder erlaubt mit Kunstködern zu angeln, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne ist dann auch jedes Jahr nationaler Hengelsport Tag in NL. 

Hatte mich diesbezüglich seinerzeit auch direkt an die Sportfischerei-Behörde der Niederlande gewandt. 

Petri Heil.. [emoji476]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fruehling (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich, eben weil du Zanderjäger 1969 ja zugestimmt hast das es verboten ist Hecht zu angeln.
> Auf meinen Einwand das es sich um einen Übersetzungsfehler handelt schriebst du
> """Ich mach mir meine Welt, widdewiddewie sie mir gefällt... |rolleyes
> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, daß in einer ansonsten nahezu  fehlerfrei übersetzten Anweisung gerade dieser Punkt einen  Übersetzungsfehler enthält, oder?""""
> ...



Ich drehe und wende gar nichts, der Link zur angeblichen "Kompetenzseite" kam von dir, woraufhin die ganze Diskussion erst losging.

Daß sich meine Äußerungen ausschließlich auf die Schonzeitregelungen bezogen, konnte man durchaus rauslesen, wenn man nur wollte.




fishing4.life schrieb:


> ...Warum macht Ihr denn aus allem so eine riesige Debatte...? [emoji85]...



200-350 Euro pro Vergehen am Wasser - zahlbar sofort - sind eine Menge  Gründe tiefer in die Materie einzusteigen, findeste nicht?


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Wer jetzt wie usw. - seis drum. 

Kann man sich darauf einigen?



> Im Prinzip ist es doch ganz simpel:
> 
> Auf Hecht angeln ist im März erlaubt, eine Entnahme nicht.
> - ganz simpel !
> ...


----------



## Gast (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> 200-350 Euro pro Vergehen am Wasser - zahlbar sofort - sind eine Menge  Gründe tiefer in die Materie einzusteigen, findeste nicht?


Um auch da Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen hier die "Preisliste" 
http://www.hsvog.nl/bcwa/boetebedragen-2018/


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Um auch da Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen hier die "Preisliste"
> http://www.hsvog.nl/bcwa/boetebedragen-2018/



Danke für Fakten..


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wer jetzt wie usw. - seis drum.
> 
> Kann man sich darauf einigen?



Habe ich was verpasst.
Nochmal für alle.
Ab den ersten März ist der Hecht geschützt.Nur der Zander ist noch frei.
Snoek : vom 1. März bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai (IJsselmeer: ​​bis 30. Juni).
Barbe , Döbel und  ide von 1. April - 31. MAI.
Zander und Barsch *: vom 1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai (IJsselmeer: ​​bis einschließlich 31. Mai) **.
Bachforelle : vom 1. Oktober bis 31. März.
Elf , Flint , Lappen , Wels , Schlange , Snape , Meerforelle ,  Lachs , Meer-Neunauge  und Äsche : das ganze Jahr über.
River Prick: vom 1. November bis 31. Januar und vom 1. März bis 30. April.
Und Udo der link mit den Übersetzungsfehler kam von dir.


----------



## Fruehling (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> ...Und Udo der link mit den Übersetzungsfehler kam von dir.



Dankesclön!

Wer geht denn eigentlich am 31. Mai wieder gezielt auf Barbe oder auch am 31. März gezielt auf Bachforelle in NL?

Wären ja die Pendants zum angeblichen Hechtschonzeitende, oder? :g


----------



## mfgrolf (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Wo hats denn da Gewässer mit Bachforellen? 

Teiche mal ausgenommen


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



mfgrolf schrieb:


> Wo hats denn da Gewässer mit Bachforellen?
> 
> Teiche mal ausgenommen



Wieso Teiche mal ausgenommen?
Gibt's aber auch in einigen Fließgewässern.


----------



## Gast (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Im [SIZE=-1]Oostvoornse Meer kann man Regen und auch Bachforellen fangen.
Und die wachen da, danke C&R zu Riesenfischen ab 
Aber da die Fische sich auf über 300 ha verteilen ist es ein wenig anders als im Forellenpuff.
In der Niers sind aber auch schon Forellen gefangen worden.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Da DU in Niederlanden wohnst:
Danke für Infos vom Local!!


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da DU in Niederlanden wohnst:
> Danke für Infos vom Local!!



Beantwortet nur alles meine Eingangsfrage nicht, wer denn nun an besagten Terminen - analog zum angeblichen Hechtschonzeitende - gezielt auf bestimmte Fischarten angelt?

Local hin oder her... |rolleyes


----------



## Gast (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Beantwortet nur alles meine Eingangsfrage nicht, wer denn nun an besagten Terminen - analog zum angeblichen Hechtschonzeitende - gezielt auf bestimmte Fischarten angelt?
> 
> Local hin oder her... |rolleyes



Um was geht es dir ?
Wen möchtest du provozieren ?
Hier steht doch alles was du wissen musst.
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Um was geht es dir ?
> Wen möchtest du provozieren ?
> Hier steht doch alles was du wissen musst.
> http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html



Daß Du eine recht banale Frage bereits als Provokation empfindest, lasse ich mal unkommentiert. 

Ansonsten steht an der von dir verlinkten Stelle eben keine Antwort auf meine Frage - lies einfach mal hin.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Aber auch an dich nochmals die Frage: Wieso hat Hecht Schonzeit außerhalb des Kunst- und sogar Naturköderverbots, wenn ich ihn gezielt beangeln und sogar in Besitz haben darf - ihn jedoch nach dem gezielten Beangeln wieder zurücksetzen muß, wozu ich sowieso das ganze Jahr über fast hollandweit verpflichtet bin?



Ganz einfach, weil der Hecht früher fast überall entnommen werden durfte und heute an vielen grenznahen Gewässern immer noch entnommen werden darf.

Da der Zander/ Barsch im März noch entnommen werden darf, will  man den Hecht schonen und trotzdem die gezielte Angelei auf die anderen Fischarten erlauben.

Das die Holländer anders ticken als wir in Deutschland sieht man eindrucksvoll am Waller. Entnahmeverbot, Angeln aber erlaubt.
Ich kenne einige Gewässer in NL mit absolutem Entnahmeverbot, wo es trotzdem noch Köderverbote und Schonzeiten gibt. Das ist für mich schon schwerer zu verstehen.


----------



## zorra (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil der Hecht früher fast überall entnommen werden durfte und heute an vielen grenznahen Gewässern immer noch entnommen werden darf.
> 
> Da der Zander/ Barsch im März noch entnommen werden darf, will  man den Hecht schonen und trotzdem die gezielte Angelei auf die anderen Fischarten erlauben.
> 
> ...


..musste auch nicht verstehen..es gibt immer mehr von diesen Gewässern und die Kochtopfangler sind dort schon lange verschwunden...gut so.
gr.zorra


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



zorra schrieb:


> ..musste auch nicht verstehen..es gibt immer mehr von diesen Gewässern und die Kochtopfangler sind dort schon lange verschwunden...gut so.
> gr.zorra



Zur Realitätsfindung reicht es völlig, sich immer mal wieder mit Kontrolleuren oder auch Betreibern von Angelläden vor Ort zu unterhalten. Wenn es denen nach ginge, würden sie eine Mauer ziehen - Richtung Deutschland, versteht sich. |bigeyes


----------



## Gast (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Zur Realitätsfindung reicht es völlig, sich immer mal wieder mit Kontrolleuren oder auch Betreibern von Angelläden vor Ort zu unterhalten. Wenn es denen nach ginge, würden sie eine Mauer ziehen - Richtung Deutschland, versteht sich. |bigeyes


Steht ja jedem frei dieses Land zu meiden wenn man mit deren Gesetze und Regel nicht zurecht kommt.
Ich mache als Deutscher in NL täglich sehr positive Erfahrungen.
Mir tritt man hier sehr hilfsbereit, freundlich und zuvorkommend entgegen.
Kommt vielleicht immer ein wenig aufs eigene Auftreten drauf an


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Kommt vielleicht immer ein wenig aufs eigene Auftreten drauf an


Kann gut sein!
Als ich da mit Dennis oder vorher mit Tim (halber Niederländer gebürtig) unterwegs war zum filmen, hab ich auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, inkl. Polizei und Verbandsaufseher. 
Bevölkerung sowieso.. 
Hab mich da logischerweise selber immer zurückgehalten (zu was hat man Leute dabei, die sich auskennen), was sicher nicht geschadet hat ..
:q:q:q


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Vielleicht überdenken die hiesigen Experten einfach kurz, wem man sich als Einheimischer grundsätzlich eher anvertraut und auch von unschönen Dingen oder Erlebnissen erzählt.

Ich helfe gern: Dem, der sich nicht zu benehmen weiß oder auftritt wie Graf Kox aus der Gasanstalt sicher nicht. 

@Thomas
Wie oft seid Ihr kontrolliert worden während eurer Tour mit Dennis? Ich frage, weil davon im Video gar nichts zu sehen ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Steht ja jedem frei dieses Land zu meiden wenn man mit deren Gesetze und Regel nicht zurecht kommt.
> Ich mache als Deutscher in NL täglich sehr positive Erfahrungen.
> Mir tritt man hier sehr hilfsbereit, freundlich und zuvorkommend entgegen.
> Kommt vielleicht immer ein wenig aufs eigene Auftreten drauf an



Udo, ich kann dir nur zustimmen.

Meine Erfahrungen liegen schon 15 Jahre zurück, aber auch da haben sich Leute beklagt. Ich habe bis auf wenige Ausnahmen  nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und wenn man offen, freundlich als *Gast* auftritt, ist das bestimmt auch heute noch so.
Ein paar Worte in Landessprache sind dabei nicht verkehrt und ich meine nicht Klootzak #d oder afgelakte hondelul#d


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Steht ja jedem frei dieses Land zu meiden wenn man mit deren Gesetze und Regel nicht zurecht kommt.
> Ich mache als Deutscher in NL täglich sehr positive Erfahrungen.
> Mir tritt man hier sehr hilfsbereit, freundlich und zuvorkommend entgegen.
> Kommt vielleicht immer ein wenig aufs eigene Auftreten drauf an



Nochmal kurz, damit das hier argumentativ nicht völlig aus dem Ruder läuft, denn selbst Frank hat offensichtlich den Faden verloren, da er Aussagen wiederholt, die völlig unstrittig sind.

1. Wieso sollte ich ein Land meiden, mit dessen Gesetzen und Regeln ich zurecht komme, die ich begrüße und mir sogar in vielen Fällen gerne 1:1 auf Deutschland adaptiert wünsche? Die in Einzelfällen sicher auch mal erklärungsbedürftig sind (thx @ronram), dann aber auch sehr sinnvoll erscheinen.

2. Ich mache in NL selber durchweg positive Erfahrungen (so es keine Vorgeschichte gibt)*, darum ging's aber gar nicht! Ich habe über die negativen Erfahrungen "der Niederländer", die direkt mit deutschen Anglern zu tun haben (Angelgerätehändler, Kontrolleure) berichtet. Das geschieht immer wieder im Landesinneren und eben nicht auf grenznahen Maasplassen oder auch im grenznahen Groningen/Drenthe. In diesem Zusammenhang darauf hinzuweisen, daß sich die Einheimischen nicht dem Rüpel, sondern viel eher dem sich anständig Benehmenden anvertrauen, sollte eigentlich unnötig sein, wenn man selber kurz darüber nachdenkt.


*
Zur Vorgeschichte: Vor vielen Jahren waren wir in einem Vorort einer größeren Stadt fischen, der wohl schon länger immer wieder von Einbrechebanden heimgesucht wurde, was wir selbstverständlich nicht wissen konnten.

Es dauerte eine Weile bis die Polizei in Zivil vorfuhr und uns mit vorgehaltener Waffe zum Auto begleitete, was wir fast komplett leerräumen mußten.

Ausgelöst wurde diese Art der Kontrolle durch verängstigte Anwohner, die uns am Wasser sahen und für Späher weiterer Raubzüge hielten. Sie informierten die Polizei, die dann auch prompt ausrückte.

Als die Beamten (selbstverständlich) nichts Auffälliges bei uns fanden, begann ein lockerer Plausch, der dann auch die Hintergründe der ganzen Aktion ans Licht brachte.


----------



## Gast (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Zur Vorgeschichte: Vor vielen Jahren waren wir in einem Vorort einer größeren Stadt fischen, der wohl schon länger immer wieder von Einbrechebanden heimgesucht wurde, was wir selbstverständlich nicht wissen konnten.
> 
> Es dauerte eine Weile bis die Polizei in Zivil vorfuhr und uns mit vorgehaltener Waffe zum Auto begleitete, was wir fast komplett leerräumen mußten.
> 
> ...



Und das passiert in Deutschland nicht ?
Frag mal Bewohner die zur Grenze nach Polen wohnen.
Da gibt es Häuser da wird mehrfach im Jahr eingebrochen.
Die Reden nicht nur von der Mauer, die haben ihre Grundstücke mit Stacheldraht und Bewegungsmeldern gesichert.
Da laufen Nachts besorgte Bürger Patrolie, da gibt es eine Bürgerwehr die jedes fremde KFZ Kennzeichen im Auge behält.
Ja, die bösen Polen.
Aber in Polen passiert das gleiche, da sind es dann die bösen Ukrainer oder Weissrussen.

Davon mal abgesehen, wenn du als Fischereiaufseher bei einer Kontrolle von Anglern mit Messern angegriffen wirst ist es nicht verwunderlich das Kontrollen vorwiegend nur noch in Begleitung von der Polite stattfinden und diese sogar mit gezogener Waffe kontrolieren.

Um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen, in NL hat niemand etwas gegen deutsche Angler die sich an die Gesetze und Regeln halten.
Weder im Grenzgebiet, noch im Landesinneren.
Der Krieg ist lange vorbei und das haben die Niederländer mittlerweile auch begriffen.
Wir alle teilen ein Hobby und das macht uns zu Kollegen, im besten Fall werden wir zu Freunden.


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> ...2. Ich mache in NL selber durchweg positive  Erfahrungen (so es keine Vorgeschichte gibt)*, darum ging's aber gar  nicht!...



Nuschel ich eigentlich?

Niemand hat behauptet, daß es nirgends sonst zu solchen Zwischenfällen kommt.




Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> ...Um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen, in  NL hat niemand etwas gegen deutsche Angler die sich an die Gesetze und  Regeln halten.
> Weder im Grenzgebiet, noch im Landesinneren....



Wirklich erstaunlich, daß Du nicht nur alle Gerätehändler und Kontrolleure, sondern gleich das gesamte Volk kennst!
Wie wäre es auch sonst zu erklären, daß Du derart allgemeingültige Aussagen tätigen kannst? #6

Mag aber auch sein, daß meine Kollegen und ich grundsätzlich belogen werden und ausschließlich Zeitgenossen wie dir reiner Wein eingeschenkt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Und wenn Du ab hier deine ständige süffisante persönliche Anmache nicht lässt, statt normal zu argumentieren und diskutieren, hast Du erst mal 4 Wochen Pause:


Fruehling schrieb:


> Nuschel ich eigentlich?
> 
> Niemand hat behauptet, daß es nirgends sonst zu solchen Zwischenfällen kommt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lommel (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Vor allem ging es ja nicht darum ob die Niederänder so ein gastfreundliches Volk sind oder nicht, sondern es ging um die verbindlichen Regeln zum Angeln in den Niederlanden.
Die User Dennis Knoll und der Barschangler haben dazu glasharte Fakten geliefert, dafür danke.

[edit by Admin - eben, Fakten reichen]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn es denen nach ginge, würden sie eine Mauer ziehen - Richtung Deutschland, versteht sich. |bigeyes


Menschen sind unterschiedlich und es gibt immer wieder Leute, die sich positiv oder negativ verhalten. Auch wenn ich zu 99% wirklich positive und Vorbildliche Situationen erlebt habe, auch negative Erfahrungen habe ich gemacht. Vom alten Greis der kein Deutsch hören wollte, weil er es bis 45 zu genüge gehört hat bis hin zu Leuten, die mir erzählt haben, an besagten Spot dürfe man nicht angeln um dort später selber angetroffen zu werden. 
Aber der Grundtenor ist positiv. In manchen Ballungsgebieten, wie die Grenze zu NRW, mag es Stellweise anders sein. Spielt aber alles für die Regeln keine Rolle.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wie oft seid Ihr kontrolliert worden während eurer Tour mit Dennis? Ich frage, weil davon im Video gar nichts zu sehen ist.


Man wird nicht jeden Tag und nicht überall kontrolliert.
In der Region Groningen/Drenthe sind die Kontrollen auch seltener. Meist finden diese von privaten Kontrolleuren statt, die selber am Angeln sind und eigentlich nur ein angenehmes Gespräch suchen.



Fruehling schrieb:


> 1. Wieso sollte *ich *ein Land meiden...


Interessiert hier niemand!

Das Thema ist dazu da, die *Regeln *zu schildern und *bei Unklarheiten zu klären*. Und anstatt beim Thema zu bleiben, haben wir jetzt wegen dir 10 Seiten, wovon 9 Seiten aus unnötigem Ego-Gepushe, getrolle oder was auch immer besteht. Ist mir aber auch ehrlich gesagt vollkommen egal. Lass es jetzt bitte gut sein! 

*Bitte nur noch Fakten oder Diskussion die sich explizit um den Regelungen drehen.*

Und um noch einmal zum Thema zurück zu kommen:
Bei folgenden Regeln sind hier einige Unklarheiten bzw. werden von manchen nicht geglaubt. Diese Regeln werde ich mir jetzt ebenfalls "erneut" schriftlich einholen und hier dann posten, damit es eindeutig ist.

1: Darf in der Hechtschonzeit vor(!) dem Kunstköderverbot noch auf Hecht geangelt werden?

2: Darf am letzten Samstag im Mai wieder mit Kunstköder geangelt werden oder erst am Folgetag, dem Sonntag?



Fruehling schrieb:


> Zur Vorgeschichte: [...]


Diese Erfahrung hat nichts mit dem Angeln und den Regeln in den Niederlanden gemeinsam und interessiert daher hier auch nicht.


----------



## nicole (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

hey dennis erst mal super danke das de so einige dinge mal ins rechte licht setzt ... auch wenn man gegen windmühlen knallt... jaaaa wir kennen es :-D 
unsere niederländische sprache kann man mit keinem übersetzer eindeutig und original übersetzen wir haben unsere eigene sprache ... aber der wichtigste punkt ist es ist alles wirklich alles nach zulesen auf der original seite der sportvisserij nederland .... hecht darf aktiv befischt werden im märz trotz schonzeit nur nicht entnommen ....ab dem 1.04 gilt kunstköderverbot   und ein entnahmeverbot ..... so schwer ist es nicht zu verstehen denke ich :-D   und beliebtest und oft diskutiertes thema ...schonzeitende ..es steht BIS und nicht EINSCHLIESSLICH den letzten samstag im mai ...dann haben wir in den niederlanden nämlich nationalen angeltag und auftakt in die saison ...ab samstags darf wieder feuer gegeben werden  .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

hallo nicole, schön, Dich auch bei uns zu sehen!!! 

Wir werden uns dieses Jahr noch sehen mit Dirk..


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



nicole schrieb:


> es steht BIS und nicht EINSCHLIESSLICH den letzten samstag im mai ...dann haben wir in den niederlanden nämlich nationalen angeltag und auftakt in die saison ...ab samstags darf wieder feuer gegeben werden  .....



Hallo,

darin könnte ein kleiner Grund der Mißverständnisse liegen: bis bedeutet im Deutschen Sprachgebrauch immer einschließlich.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## nicole (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

hey thomas ...ich freu mich schon ..ich werde es weiter noch regeln mit der sportvisserij oost nederland das wir was geiles von machen :-D :-D


----------



## nicole (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darin könnte ein kleiner Grund der Mißverständnisse liegen: bis bedeutet im Deutschen Sprachgebrauch immer einschließlich.#h
> 
> ...


das ist denke ich das haupt übel an der ganzen geschichte


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



nicole schrieb:


> hey thomas ...ich freu mich schon ..ich werde es weiter noch regeln mit der sportvisserij oost nederland das wir was geiles von machen :-D :-D



#6#6#6#6


----------



## Steph75 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Junge, junge..... 10 Seiten voll mit teilweise halbrichtigen Regelungen , dazu noch ewig lange Diskussionen um nix und wieder nix..... ihr habt auch alle Zuviel Zeit


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Steph75 schrieb:


> ... dazu noch ewig lange Diskussionen um nix und wieder nix..... ihr habt auch alle Zuviel Zeit


_*Schrieb er und trug selbst nichts zum Thema bei*_

Zurück zum Thema und der noch in Diskussion stehenden Regeln.
Ich habe mein Anliegen der *Sportvisserij Nederland* geschildert und vom Juristen des Verbandes eine Antwort bekommen.

Zuerst erwähnte er folgendes.


> Ein gezieltes Angeln auf eine Fischart kennen wir nicht, da man nicht feststellen kann, auf welchen Fisch man angelt. Daher kennen wir nur das Verbot einen Fisch zu Besitzen und das Verbot mit Kunstködern zu angeln.



Zu den Regeln wurde folgendes erwähnt.

1. Man darf am letzten Samstag im Mai wieder mit Kunstköder angeln und auch Raubfische besitzen. Ausgenommen ist das Ijselmeer (Kunstköder Verbot vom 16 März - 1 Juli)

2. In den Niederlanden sind Schonzeiten und Kunstköder Verbote nicht das selbe. Bei der Schonzeit für den Hecht im März spricht man von einem Besitzverbot (Pflicht den Hecht direkt zurückzusetzen). Aber es ist nicht verboten mit Kunstködern zu angeln. Es wird allerdings empfohlen, bei Diskussionen zu erwähnen, dass man nicht auf Hecht angelt da einige Kontrolleure und Polizeibeamten bei den Regeln unsicher sind.


Vor allem der letzte Satz bestätigt sich bei den Erfahrungen einiger von uns. Und zwar das auch Kontrolleure und Polizisten sich nicht immer sicher sind, was die Regeln angeht und die Verwirrung mancher Regeln nicht nur bei uns Deutschen auftritt. 

Aber um diesen mögliche Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, sollte man das Angeln auf Hecht im März sein lassen oder - wie der Jurist es empfohlen hatte - nicht erwähnen. Ich für meinen Teil habe im letzten Jahr das gezielte Angeln auf Hecht in dieser Zeit eingestellt und mich eher den Barschen gewidmet. Selbiges kann ich anderen auch empfehlen. Allerdings ist es dennoch nicht verboten, Hechte zu angeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Hallo,

ist ja Sache der Holländer und können die regeln wie sie wollen, aber wenn sogar von offizieller Seite gesagt wird, dass Kontrolleure und selbst Polizisten mitunter nicht durchblicken - da läuft etwas nicht richtig, dann sind die Regeln halt doch zu unklar/unübersichtlich/unverständlich. #c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gast (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Ich kann wirklich nicht nachvollziehen was an den Regeln nicht verständlich sein soll.
Bei jeder Kontrolle die innerhalb der Hechtschonzeit statt fand wurde ich bisher auch immer gefragt auf welchen Fisch ich angele.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Im Grunde genommen sind die meisten Regeln wirklich klar.
Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen aber viel Problematischer ist eben die Tatsache, dass viele Kontrolleure nicht ordentlich geschult sind.

Wie auch bei uns, sind es dort ebenfalls ehrenamtliche Vereinsmitglieder, die kontrollieren. Und nicht jeder ist ein Jurist oder setzt sich derart ausführlich mit den Regeln auseinander, weshalb dann gerne auch Regeln von Früher mit den heutigen vermischt werden.

Bei Polizisten kommt hinzu, dass diese ebenfalls die Angler kontrollieren, jedoch eigentlich auf andere Dinge spezialisiert sind. Das da Unwissenheit an der Tagesordnung liegt, ist doch vollkommen normal. Man kann ja auch schlecht von einem Polizisten erwarten, die Regeln des Angelns im FF zu können.

-------

Ganz gleich der Gründe, warum manche Kontrolleure sich nicht auskennen. Wir sollten uns am Wasser vorbildlich und respektvoll verhalten. Und so lange wir den Kontrolleuren mit Respekt am Wasser begegnen, so lange bekommen wir auch keine Problem. Denn auch die Kontrolleure sind nur Menschen wie jeder andere auch.

Fakt ist: Jetzt kennen wir die Regeln und haben es offiziell. Wie jeder damit umgeht, muss er selber wissen.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> _..._Ich habe mein Anliegen der *Sportvisserij Nederland* geschildert und vom Juristen des Verbandes eine Antwort bekommen....



#6#6#6

Kannste die Antwort mal scannen und hier einstellen? Dann hätte man im Zweifel mal was, was man einem "ungeschulten" Kontrolleur oder auch Polizeibeamten zeigen kann. Danke vorab!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Kannste die Antwort mal scannen und hier einstellen? Dann hätte man im Zweifel mal was, was man einem "ungeschulten" Kontrolleur oder auch Polizeibeamten zeigen kann. Danke vorab!


Ein Screenshot der E-Mail im Anhang.


----------



## Steph75 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Mensch.... tolle Neuigkeiten. Nur das das schon seit zwanzig Jahren so ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Und es hat hier augenscheinlich Unsicherheiten gegeben, welche Dennis beseitigt hat.

Danke für Deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Ich hatte meine Anfrage einmal an die Sportvisserij und einmal an einen Juristen der Sportvisserij direkt gestellt. Jetzt habe ich auch von der Anfrage an die Sportvisserij eine weitere Antwort erhalten. Ebenfalls von einem Juristen.

Ich zitiere:


> Sehr Geehrte Herr Knoll,
> 
> Danke für ihre Fragen.
> 
> ...



Dieser Jurist von der Sportvisserij Nederland hat es noch einmal eindeutig bestätigt, dass man in der Zeit vom 1. März bis zum 31. März gezielt auf Hecht angeln darf.


----------



## Chris1711 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Danke für deine Mühen, ehrlich spitzen Einsatz von dir. Mehr gibt dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Mühen, ehrlich spitzen Einsatz von dir. Mehr gibt dazu nicht zu sagen.



#6#6#6


----------



## ronram (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Schon schön, dass man in NL als (ausländischer) Angler einen verlässlichen und (angler)freundlichen Ansprechpartner hat, der einem sachlich und ohne Moralpredigt erklärt, was in den verschiedenen Schonzeitformen erlaubt und nicht erlaubt ist.

Hier hätte man dir für so eine Anfrage vermutlich was aus der Ecke "gute fachliche Praxis" vorgesäuselt.


----------



## Carpdr (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Dennis,

vielen Dank für die Mühe die Du Dir immer machst

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Dooser75 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Die Karpfensituation in NL ist schon sehr speziell, denn obwohl er explizit gar keine Schonzeit genießt (weshalb er auch ganzjährig beangelt werden darf), darf er doch nirgends entnommen werden.



"entnommen" heißt in diesem Fall, er darf nicht mitgenommen werden, raus nehmen zum Haken entfernen aber schon, richtig!?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> "entnommen" heißt in diesem Fall, er darf nicht mitgenommen werden, raus nehmen zum Haken entfernen aber schon, richtig!?


Mit "entnommen" ist gemein, dass ein Fisch nicht aus dem Gewässer genommen und abgeschlagen werden darf. Du darfst den Karpfen selbstverständlich aus dem Gewässer holen, abhaken, ein Foto machen und zurücksetzen.

Punkt 6 der allgemeinen Regeln besagt folgendes:


> Gefangene *Karpfen* müssen immer lebend in dasselbe  Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden. Falls nicht anders angegeben, ist eine  zeitweise Aufbewahrung in einem Setzkescher oder einem Aufbewahrungsnetz  erlaubt.


Quelle: http://holland-angeln.de/regeln/


----------



## Dooser75 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Mit "entnommen" ist gemein, dass ein Fisch nicht aus dem Gewässer genommen und abgeschlagen werden darf. Du darfst den Karpfen selbstverständlich aus dem Gewässer holen, abhaken, ein Foto machen und zurücksetzen.
> 
> Punkt 6 der allgemeinen Regeln besagt folgendes:
> 
> Quelle: http://holland-angeln.de/regeln/



Danke dir für die Info.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Moin,

wie sieht es in NL mit kleinen Anglern aus?
Darf man die bis 8, 10, 12 oder 16 Jahren kostenlos mitnehmen?
Dürfen die dann mit einer der "erwachsenen" Ruten oder mit einer ganz eigenen Rute mit Angeln oder hat man für sie eine eigene Karte zu erwerben?


----------



## Gast (22. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Reicht dir dies als Antwort ?
Gilt für Kids unter 14 Jahre


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Es beantwortet einige der Fragen. Danke.
Gut wäre, wenn die Infos hier hoch geladen würden und nicht nach kurzer Zeit, da extern, wieder verschwinden.
Unklar ist noch, ob die eine Rute von der Anzahl der selbst zu nutzenden Ruten abgezogen wird.


----------



## Snoek (22. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Moin, 
Habe für meinen 13jährigen patenjungen bei bei dem Verein, wo ich auch Mitglied bin einen jugendvispas gekauft. Er darf damit letztlich damit genauso fischen wie ich, mit 2 Ruten und mit allen erlaubten Ködern. Der jugendvispas hat 8 (acht)Euro gekostet !!! Da lohnt es sich wirklich nicht überhaupt drüber nachzudenken...|kopfkrat

Gruß tom |wavey:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Sehr schön. Zu meiner Frage sehe ich aber keinen großen Bezug, doch hilft es vielleicht anderen weiter.


----------



## Snoek (23. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Tut mir leid, dann habe ich deine frage nicht verstanden. Schade, dass ich dir nicht weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Unklar ist noch, ob die eine Rute von der Anzahl der selbst zu nutzenden Ruten abgezogen wird.


Du darfst weiterhin deine Anzahl an Ruten angeln.
Ebenfalls darfst du auch mehrere Kinder unter 14 Jahre mitnehmen, ohne das eine Rute von dir abgezogen wird.


----------



## Volker2016 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen,


ich hätte eine Frage zu den Regelung der Schonzeit. Auf der Seite des Sportvisserij gibt es ja den Hinweis das an einigen Gewässern längere Schon- und Sperrzeiten gelten können. Sind diese gesonderten Zeiten in der Gewässerinfo in der App mit aufgeführt oder finde ich diese an anderer Stelle in der App ?


Hindergrund der Frage ist, das ich mit zwei Kollegen am Sonntag in Holland auf Hecht angeln war. Dort hat sich ein nettes Gespräch mit einem holländischen Angler ergeben, der meinte das der Hecht noch Schonzeit bis zum 01.07. hat. Ein anderer meinte das der Hecht erst ab dem 01.08. frei wäre.


Das hat bei uns zur Verwirrung geführt, da wir in der App keinen Hinweis auf eine längere als die offzielle Schonzeit gefunden haben.


Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Nizzyx (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Meines Wissens nach, hat der Hecht bis zum 01.07 Schonzeit.
Schonzeit in Holland heißt aber nicht, dass er nicht beangelt werden darf. Er darf in dieser Zeit nicht entnommen werden.


----------



## Gast (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Hier steht doch alles.
https://www.sportvisserijnederland....h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html


----------



## Volker2016 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Hier steht doch alles.
> https://www.sportvisserijnederland....h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html




Die kennen wir ja. Uns hat halt irritiert das die Holländer meinten, es gäbe eine andere Schonzeit die wir aber nirgends gefunden haben.


----------



## Parnischka (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach, hat der Hecht bis zum 01.07 Schonzeit.
> Schonzeit in Holland heißt aber nicht, dass er nicht beangelt werden darf. Er darf in dieser Zeit nicht entnommen werden.



Stimmt nicht ganz, wenn man Vispas bei den Gennep Verein kauft und dort in Ihren Hafen angelt, darf auch Hecht entnehmen.


----------



## Parnischka (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie sieht es in NL mit kleinen Anglern aus?
> Darf man die bis 8, 10, 12 oder 16 Jahren kostenlos mitnehmen?
> Dürfen die dann mit einer der "erwachsenen" Ruten oder mit einer ganz eigenen Rute mit Angeln oder hat man für sie eine eigene Karte zu erwerben?



MeeVIStoestemming – die Mitangelerlaubnis für den VISpas
Wenn du mit deinen Freunden angeln gehen möchtest, die über keinen VISpas verfügen, kannst du einen MeeVIStoestemming, eine Mitangelerlaubnis beantragen. Die Mitangelerlaubnis kann nur durch den Besitzer eines VISpas beantragt werden und gilt nur für einen Tag. Ihr könnt dann von einer Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang bis zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang angeln. Der Gastangler darf mit maximal zwei Ruten angeln, muss aber die Fische wieder zurücksetzen. Der Gastangler darf nur einmal im Jahr über eine Mitangelerlaubnis angeln. Als VISpas Inhaber darfst du drei Mal im Jahr Freunde zum Angeln über eine Mitangelerlaubnis einladen.
https://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/meevistoestemming/


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Volker2016 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage zu den Regelung der Schonzeit. Auf der Seite des Sportvisserij gibt es ja den Hinweis das an einigen Gewässern längere Schon- und Sperrzeiten gelten können. Sind diese gesonderten Zeiten in der Gewässerinfo in der App mit aufgeführt oder finde ich diese an anderer Stelle in der App ?


Da, diese stehen dann in der App, sofern du das Gewässer anklickst.



Volker2016 schrieb:


> Hindergrund der Frage ist, das ich mit zwei Kollegen am Sonntag in Holland auf Hecht angeln war. Dort hat sich ein nettes Gespräch mit einem holländischen Angler ergeben, der meinte das der Hecht noch Schonzeit bis zum 01.07. hat. Ein anderer meinte das der Hecht erst ab dem 01.08. frei wäre.


Viele Menschen erzählen auch vielen Quatscht. Ganz egal ob Holländer oder Deutscher. Erlebe ich auch immer wieder, ändert aber nichts daran, dass es feste Regelungen gibt.

Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und Entnahmeverbote kannst du hier entnehmen: http://holland-angeln.de/infos/schonzeiten-mindestmass-und-entnahmeverbote/



Parnischka schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz, wenn man Vispas bei den Gennep Verein kauft und dort in Ihren Hafen angelt, darf auch Hecht entnehmen.


Ich habe gerade in der Region geschaut.


> Snoek moet onmiddellijk na de vangst levend in hetzelfde water worden teruggezet


Das bedeutet, dass der Hecht unmittelbar zurückgesetzt werden muss.
Der Hafen "Rijksvluchthaven" - sofern es um diesen geht - hat nichts mit dem VISpas gemeinsam. Das ist Privatgewässer.


----------



## Volker2016 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*

Danke Dennis für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Parnischka schrieb:


> MeeVIStoestemming – die Mitangelerlaubnis für den VISpas
> Wenn du mit deinen Freunden angeln gehen möchtest, die über keinen VISpas verfügen, kannst du einen MeeVIStoestemming, eine Mitangelerlaubnis beantragen. Die Mitangelerlaubnis kann nur durch den Besitzer eines VISpas beantragt werden und gilt nur für einen Tag. Ihr könnt dann von einer Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang bis zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang angeln. Der Gastangler darf mit maximal zwei Ruten angeln, muss aber die Fische wieder zurücksetzen. Der Gastangler darf nur einmal im Jahr über eine Mitangelerlaubnis angeln. Als VISpas Inhaber darfst du drei Mal im Jahr Freunde zum Angeln über eine Mitangelerlaubnis einladen.
> https://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/meevistoestemming/



Danke für die Informationen!
Ich meine aber, dass die Mitangelerlaubnis viel spezieller ist als hier beschrieben.

- Man darf keinen Freund mitnehmen, der schon irgendwann einmal eine Jahreskarte besessen hat. Richtig?

- Man darf eine bestimmt Person nur ein einziges Mal mitnehmen und nie wieder - auch Jahre später nicht mehr. Richtig?


----------



## Parnischka (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG: Neue Regeln und Gewässer 2018 in den Niederlanden*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass der Hecht unmittelbar zurückgesetzt werden muss.
> Der Hafen "Rijksvluchthaven" - sofern es um diesen geht - hat nichts mit dem VISpas gemeinsam. Das ist Privatgewässer.



Ich habe auch so geschrieben, Verein Gennep und Ihre Hafen. Also Ihre Hausgewässer, wenn man so sagt. |wavey:


----------

